# steralizing wood etc



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

hi was just wondering how people sterilize things like wood, moss or leaf litter to put into their viveriams?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

microwave or steaming wood is a goodway and obviously letting it cool down and dry out before intro to the tank.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

spider_mad said:


> microwave or steaming wood is a goodway and obviously letting it cool down and dry out before intro to the tank.


how do you steam stuff? and would it work woth moss?

allso what about in the oven at a lw heat for a ling time?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I (quite a while back) steamed a peice of wood using one of the steam cookers for veg and stuff. Not sure on oven never though of that method. Microwave on mid set will kill of any parasites and left to cool. Long as its dry lump and not soggy peice of wood cos that makes a sizzling sound from the water drops drying iup. Not sure on the moss. I use moss but dont sterilise it I look for good moss in woods and green areas


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

ok thanks for the techneques mate
:smile:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I put all my wooden hides etc. in the oven for a few minutes to kill the bacteria, all my wooden bits and bobs I put in bleach and thoroughly wash it to make sure no bleach atall on it as you really don't want it infecting the snake.


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

I just cover what ever wood in boiling water...No chance of burning the wood, or it setting on fire, and as long as it has time to dry out, its fine....

Mike


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

Soak in 10% bleach solution, leave to dry, rinse in boiling water works well. You can also try baking in the oven for 20-30 mins at 
~200f if the object isnt one that is going to catch fire. Some people use the freezing method but I believe this just makes some parasites become dormant and not totally kill them.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

soak in water and then microwave it. the water will stop the wood burning and the microwave will help it dry out.


----------

